# Eigentlich eine Umfrage (Pausenanimation)



## Dr. Morv (20. Okt 2004)

Hi, ich will in einem Spiel eine Pausenanimation einbauen, in der ich die Sichtkegel der Gegner zeichne (wie in Driver oder Commandos). Die Sichtkegelberechnung habe ich fertig, ich kann für jeden Punkt errechnen, ob man dort gesehen wird oder nicht. Für die Darstellung habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
- entweder ich nehme in jeder Sekunde (oder Millisekunde, ich lege den Thread regelmäßig schlafen) einen zufälligen Punkt, und zeichne ihn in einer Farbe, die signalisiert, ob man dort sichtbar ist, 
- oder ich gehe jeden 2. Punkt durch, bis der ganze Bildschirm voll ist(bei jedem 2. Punkt wirkt der Effekt transparent, weil man die einzelnen Pixel nicht erkennt).
Welchen Effekt soll ich nehmen? Der 1. wirkt anfangs ein wenig körnig, und es dauert ewig, bis man was erkennen kann, und der 2. ist sehr langsam(Man sieht, wie das Bild sich von links nach rechts aufbaut).
 ebt mal einfach euren Senf dazu ab.

_edited by thE_29: Na dann machen wir ne Umfrage drauß _


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

hast du vielleicht 2 Bilder das man sich das auch vorstellen kann?


----------



## Dr. Morv (21. Okt 2004)

Geniales Forum.
Mit Umfragen und so.  Die Bilder kann ich leider nicht zeigen, da ich keine Hp oder etwas ähnliches hab. Ich kann nur wiederholen, der erste sieht ziemlich körnig aus und es dauert, bis man die Kegel erkennen kann. Der Zweite geht sehr langsam, sieht aber ordentlich aus, als ob man die Helligkeit selbst verändert. (Wie bei Windows 95, wenn man herunterfahren will).  Ich weiß, wäre mit Bildern besser. Naja, ich finde beide Effekte ganz schön.


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

und du hast nirgends einen webspace der dir zur verfügung steht, sodass du die bilder uploaden könntest?


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Okt 2004)

Wenn du das zweite so veränderst, das du das ganze während dem Berechnen nicht auf den Screen sondern in ein Image (zB BufferedImage) zeichnest, und dann erst das Image zeichnest, müsste alles auf einmal kommen, mit kurzer Wartezeit, denke ich. Ansonsten wäre ich für den ersten Effekt, jedenfalls, wenn das nicht zu lange dauert (über 2 sec).


----------

